# 15" pro star's on a 06



## lowpro192000 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have an 06 and was wondering if i could run 15" pro stars all the way around. I test fitted a set of billet specitallies off my buddies camaro but we werent sure of the off set , and i have no idea what kind of off set i would need on some pro stars. the fronts fit but i had to put like a quarter inch spacer on it to clear the calipers. any info would be helpful and im pretty sure it can be done because ive seen pictures of gtos with thme on it


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Depends on the width and it you have stock or aftermarket brakes. 10" wide rears are usually in the 7½" backspace range. As you found out the brakes are an issues with smaller diameter rims.


----------



## lowpro192000 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have stock brakes and i was thinking about going either 15x8 or 15x10's out back and runing like a 15x3.5 or 15x4 in the front. its gonna be a track setup


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

lowpro192000 said:


> I have stock brakes and i was thinking about going either 15x8 or 15x10's out back and runing like a 15x3.5 or 15x4 in the front. its gonna be a track setup


Narrow fronts should work fine as even if you had a clearance problem all you'd have to do is put spacers on.


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

will a 15x10 fit under the rear? im wanting to get a set of prostars also and im thinking a 15x10 as long as it clears


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They can fit but it may take some work and a 7 1/2" backspace


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

Would a 15x8 be more practical then? With say a 6 1/2 to 7 backspace


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya that would be a lot more of a sure thing. I'd also recommend getting the ARP Camaro/Corvette wheel studs. The stock ones are short and soft.


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

how much longer are the arp studs because i have closed end spline lugs for my wheels


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They might work. The rears are fairly long but nothing like the replacement Evo ARP front ones are. If they're too long you just need to cut them shorter. I did that on mine all the way around. Wasn't that big of a deal.


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

ok cool ill have to look into those where did you find them at


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

JEGS for one. ARP 100-7708 for the rears


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

ok thanks


----------

